# *



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

*


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Hand saw.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

What fun is that? 
Plus, doing 4 of them, it wouldn't have been as clean or accurate, at least that's with me trying to hand cut them.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> What fun is that?
> Plus, doing 4 of them, it wouldn t have been as clean or accurate, at least that s with me trying to hand cut them.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


You need an air assisted airless hand saw.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> What fun is that?
> Plus, doing 4 of them, it wouldn t have been as clean or accurate, at least that s with me trying to hand cut them.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


First, you wouldn't have burned the crap out of the wood.

Second. Those were very dangerous cuts. Any twisting of such a large panel as it was crossing the blade would have at a minimum ruined the piece and potentially led to an injury. The burn shows either a blade that is as dull as a hoe or the piece was binding on the blade. It was sending you a message either way. Power tools are not always the answer.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah it burned a little, (LOL I wouldn't say burned the crap out of it, wasn't even smoking yet) 
Keeping a 104" panel square to the blade wasn't easy, but it was controlled enough that I wasn't worried. Your not telling me anything I don't know. 
It was still 10 times better for me than using a handsaw. Each there own I guess.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I bought this little 12" Japanese pull saw off of E-Bay last year
and it continues to impress me. it is a recommended tool in any
tool box. the last project I used it for was to cut the sink opening
in a 3/4" laminated countertop. then, 2" off the end. it cuts easily,
straight and true. (of course, any brand will do - this is just what I have).









"12 in. Japanese Style Flush Cut Fine Wood Pull Tool Saw Triple-edge teeth" 
$18.00 on E-Bay with free shipping. (straight from China).
.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I have several of them.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I also have a few of those Japanese pull saws. I bought one from HF and it was actually imported from Japan. A much more controlled cut using a pull saw vs push saw.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

If you want a Japanese saw to toss in your tool box, go for a folding one like this Silky model. Follow the link inside the review and you can see that Roy Underhill himself loves the saw.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/9761


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Well …"Bless your Heart"


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Well …"Bless your Heart"
> 
> - ChefHDAN


Well… "Kiss My Ass"


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> If you want a Japanese saw to toss in your tool box, go for a folding one like this Silky model. Follow the link inside the review and you can see that Roy Underhill himself loves the saw.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/9761
> 
> - Rich


Nice saw, but where do you plug in the air?


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

> Well …"Bless your Heart"
> 
> - ChefHDAN
> 
> ...


Well LMAO, guess you're southern enough to know I meant the same thing you typed, or Ain't you stupid.

But seriously Leroy, there is nothing more precious than experience, and the folks here have buckets of it, let the air out of your head and humble yourself enough to listen. A wise and experienced craftsman, (with 10 fingers) should be listened to and respected for the knowledge freely given. I'm smart enough to know that I do not know everything and that anyone with experience can teach me a new trick, learn to place value on free education gained from the voice of experience. I cannot count the number of times I've been in a fix and asked a question here to get several suggestions from the veterans here to help me find a solution. If you cannot grasp the value of this forum and how you can gain from those who have gone before us than I respectfully suggest that you do not return.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I have a strong feeling that LeeRoy has a pretty good set of woodworking skills. There are generally multiple ways to solve a problem, and he chose a different one than some of the commenters thought best. It doesn't mean anyone is right or wrong, and from what I can see, he got the job done.

As for the value of the suggestions from "veteran members," that's a tough call. LeeRoy might be short on the amount of time as a LJ, but he clearly is a talented woodworker. There are also plenty of members (present company excepted) who have been on here for years and offer what I often feel is totally worthless advice.

Oh, and for the record, I would have pulled out my Silky Woodboy and done those by hand. That's just me though.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Rich, but no worries. 
I don't have to defend myself to someone with a "better than me attitude" that throws out sarcastic remarks.

For the record, if I had to do it again, same damn way!

For Dan, Bless your heart for caring!


----------

